# Quality of Rhino blinds?



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Can I have some pro's and con's on the /any Rhino blinds? Wanting to make a purchase soon.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have one getting delivered on Monday, I'll let you know. I have sat in them in the store and felt the fabric etc. Really seem like they're all they are cracked up to be I bought an R-200

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

My blind did come yesterday, I did set it up in the living room to check it out. It wasn't the super heavy canvas I thought it would be, not sure what model I was even in looking at before at the store but it is definitely a stronger thicker material than my other blinds. I like the window lay out, and no zipper design. I purchased the R-200 on Amazon for $109 and I feel that for the $ it was well worth it. I would definitely buy more of them. Seems like a quality blind for the right price.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

miked913 said:


> My blind did come yesterday, I did set it up in the living room to check it out. It wasn't the super heavy canvas I thought it would be, not sure what model I was even in looking at before at the store but it is definitely a stronger thicker material than my other blinds. I like the window lay out, and no zipper design. I purchased the R-200 on Amazon for $109 and I feel that for the $ it was well worth it. I would definitely buy more of them. Seems like a quality blind for the right price.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Does it have a floor in it?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

No, no floor


fastwater said:


> Does it have a floor in it?


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

miked913 said:


> No, no floor
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks miked913!


----------

